# DVR/Switch/LNB problem "right side"



## jammy3 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I recently purchased a DVR-R10 for my DirecTV service. I have a round dual-lnb dish that was connected directly to the R10 with one RG6. Everything worked fine.

Today I bought a multiswitch from Radio Shack and connected the single cable from the dish to one input and two RG6 cables from the outputs to the R10. Now I get only the odd transponders, and a message that says "101* (A) right side not detected"

My question is, must I have both connections from the LNB to the multiswitch? If so, why did it work before and what does the multiswitch do to only receive half?

Basically, I only want one connection from the LNB to the switch (so I don't have to run 2 cables) and split them to the R10, as well as have the ability to connect a third output to another receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes, both connections must be running from the dish to the multiswitch.

The reason being is because the multiswitch requires seperate inputs for the even and odd transponders, that way every output of the multiswitch is able to access those transponders at any time.

You CAN look into a stacker/destacker combo, but they are very expensive, and should only be used if it is impossible to run a 2nd line.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

See the FAQ sticky at the top of the forum for how this stuff works.

To me, if a multiswitch has two inputs then that must mean something.


----------



## jammy3 (Apr 27, 2005)

maharg18 said:


> Yes, both connections must be running from the dish to the multiswitch.
> 
> The reason being is because the multiswitch requires seperate inputs for the even and odd transponders, that way every output of the multiswitch is able to access those transponders at any time.
> 
> You CAN look into a stacker/destacker combo, but they are very expensive, and should only be used if it is impossible to run a 2nd line.


Thanks Maharg, but that just seems asinine. I could have saved dough and just run a line from the second LNB to the second R10 input.

The only advantage to the switch is if I want a second remote receiver.

Designing a switch that would allow one input and two outputs can't be that difficult.


----------



## jammy3 (Apr 27, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> See the FAQ sticky at the top of the forum for how this stuff works.
> 
> To me, if a multiswitch has two inputs then that must mean something.


Yes, like maybe two DIFFERENT inputs???

If I can run a receiver off a single line (LNB), how difficult can it be to split that signal???


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Because the receiver requests either the odd or even set of transponders by sending a 13v or 18v signal to the LNB. A single receiver can only send one type at a time, this it works fine. A DirecTV DVR may need to send both, one for each tuner. Therefore, the need for a dual output LNB. And if you need more than two outputs, you add a 2x4 multiswitch, which will lock the the LNBs to odd or even TPS and then do the switching for the receivers.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

jammy3 said:


> Designing a switch that would allow one input and two outputs can't be that difficult.


Yes it is difficult, if not impossible.

Using current satellite technology this is what's required. The multswitch MUST have both odd and even transponders available at all times to all outputs, or you end up with the problem you have now. The only way to get both odd and even at the same time is to have seperate lines to the dish which are locked into either odd or even.


----------



## Lady Eagle (Sep 28, 2005)

Using current satellite technology this is what's required. The multswitch MUST have both odd and even transponders available at all times to all outputs, or you end up with the problem you have now. The only way to get both odd and even at the same time is to have seperate lines to the dish which are locked into either odd or even.[/QUOTE]

We have dual LNB, old original DirecTV receiver in one room TIVO in other room.
No problems with any channels on old receiver, but TIVO is doing the "No right side signal" thing & no signal on all even transponders. TIVO unit has been replaced still have problem. From what I've read here it is probably a multiswitch or the LNB. If only one unit is having problems do you think it is more likely the multiswitch that is bad or is it possible for 1/2 of a dual LNB to go bad? This is a really stupid question, but if my dish & LNB are 7 years old, would it have a multiswitch?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You indicate that yoiu have a regular receiver and a DirecTV DVR, which means you need three coax lines. The only way this can be done is by having a multiswitch connected to the dish and its outputs connected to the receivers. My guess is that there is a splitter being used to give you the two lines for the DVR. If so, disconnect it, you could damage a tuner in the DVR. You need to see exactly what equipment you have connected.


----------



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I just got my Samsung SIR-S4040R yesterday, an ebay deal. Right away ran into the "right side not detected" problem. I think I've read everything on the topic, here and on other boards. Most suggest some cable or connector problem and there must be something to this because some people fixed there problem with a cabling change.

My problem seems to be the 18/13vdc that switches the LNB between the ODD and EVEN channels. A voltmeter on SAT 2 rf connector will change between 13 and 18vdc as you go through the transponder test. However, when testing SAT 1 the voltage remains fairly constant at about 6.8vdc, about half of what the LNB wants to see to switch the channel to ODDs.

I found that there are "phantom" power supplies that will provide the 18/13vdc and would like to know if anyone has tried this and can say if it works or not as a fix for "right side not detected"?

Also I do not currently need a multiswitch but was wondering if the "powered" models also supply this switching voltage to the LNB?

Would suggest to others having this problem to check the voltage at the SAT IN connetors, and if that is good to check it at the LNB end to see if you still get 18/13. If your good at the receiver but not at the LNB _then_ you have a cable/connector problem.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Have you tried swapping the cables on the DVR? Does the problem shift to the other input? 
With a low voltage like that there are two possibilities. 1) The Sat 1 input switching voltage regulator has failed or 2) there is a partial short circuit in that cable. 

I don't think a phantom power supply will work because the receiver needs to dynamically switch polarities. 

A powered multiswitch does lock the LNBs onto the two polarities, but then if the receiver doesn't send the correct voltage to the switch, you end up with the same problem. 

Check your connections for corrosion and shorts.


----------



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

My votage checks were taken directly at the rf connectors, no cable involed.

I think it's time to exchange it.
Thanks


----------



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jim, Is there any way to adjust or "fix" my SAT 1 voltage problem?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If you have absolutely determined that the sat 1 input on the receiver isn't sending the correct voltage, it is possible that the voltage regulator on the main board has failed. This isn't a trivial replacement, but can be done if you know where it is located and can get the right replacement part. However, if the DVR is still under warranty, get it replaced.


----------

